# Union Pacific water tenders in HO scale?



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are HO scale replicas of the water tenders that the UP uses with their steam locomotives available anywhere?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the Vendura tenders are about as close as you'll get unless you find the brass ones by overland


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Any idea where I might find either of those?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

try ebay use water tender, vendura tender the vendura tender is made by Athearn


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm not seeing much on Ebay. Do you perhaps mean the tender for the Veranda-style gas turbine locos?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that would be the one


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Athearn's website says their Veranda tender is discontinued, but I know Bachmann makes a Veranda GTEL, so maybe I'll get one of those.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Good thing I got a Veranda with the tender...


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

bachmann makes Veranda GTEL really , yea got a link ?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe not, Amazon only lists an Athearn Veranda, but that will work too.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to a model railroad show today in Wilmington and I found an old brass canteen. Unfortunately it's black and unmarked, and I'm debating whether to just leave it that way, or to just mark it with old style white UP decals, or to have it painted and decaled to match the current UP scheme.

Option 1: easiest, and works with other railroads' locos more easily, but doesn't look entirely authentic with a UP steam excursion.

Option 2: old style white UP decals. How well do conventional decals adhere to metal, or does that make any difference?

Option 3: the most unknowns. My skills as a painter are not exactly first rate, and I don't know what colors to use, but the gray test spots I've done using a Testors paint pen (don't laugh, they're handy!) on the canteen look like a surprisingly good match, and they don't seem to want to wear off. Perhaps the red and yellow ones will also match., and hopefully the decals will stick, too. Does anyone have any thoughts/advice/comments/criticisms? Is anyone going to say I'm bat$h!t crazy?


----------

